# XXX or Panama 100ml 6mg in Port Elizabeth



## RenaldoRheeder (27/8/17)

Does anybody in PE have either of the above in stock - I'm looking for 6 bottles. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rooigevaar (29/8/17)

VapeWorks has stock of Panama
Contact Jamo 082 296 4069


----------



## RenaldoRheeder (29/8/17)

Rooigevaar said:


> VapeWorks has stock of Panama
> Contact Jamo 082 296 4069



Thanks @Rooigevaar - I eventually got hold of Jameel and he has sorted out for me. He should have my stock of Panama ready tomorrow or the day after. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Winner 1


----------

